# Jennings Firearms model j-22



## filarks (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi all,
I am wanting some information about this handgun. It is a semi auto. Anyone have some info for me? 
Is it a mantel piece or is it worth carrying?
Fanx


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

This gun is going to get a lot of bashing.
There are people that own them that love them, but there are those that have owned them and say they are garbage.
I have never owned a Jennings, but from all that I have heard about them I don't think I would want to spend any money on one.

Long story short. Jennings have a reputation for being a less than desirable pistol.


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

jennings was owned by BRYCO.........basicly sued on product liability until the doors closed.......

then the remains bought out by Jiminez arms........who now i believe also got sued and are now in bankruptcy.

do not dry-fire as the firing pin will break. do not trust the safety.

its better than no gun at all..........though some might say different.......

This gun was built to be affordable for folks who can't afford better. And they sold by the thousands. I would prefer a used 20 ga single shot myself for about the same money.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I usually dont like to bash, but.....
my very first handgun was a jennings .380, cant remember the model number. Only paid $100 for it brand new at the time, but I could never get it to shoot consistantly. I ran numerous different types of .380 ammo through it and kept it clean and lubricated, but the thing would jam, stovepipe, or some other malfunction about every 3rd shot. So, no....I would NOT recommend a jennings, especially for CC


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I had a little Jennings .22 as one of my first pistols (bought for me by my dad) when I was young. Shot the thing a ton. It was fun right up until about the time it would start doing mag dumps with one pull of the trigger. It had to be destroyed. Not a big fan now that I know better.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I bought a Jennings / Jimmenz .25 cal when I was very young for 60 bucks new. I still have it and it still shoots. The saftey no longer works. When I first bought it I just wanted to have protection when I hitch hiked or rode my motorcycle around the country side. Only probably shot 50 rounds through it in the first 10-15 or so years I had it. I have in the last year put over 100 rounds through it and kind of like it. I could only find .25 cal shells around here earlier this year. 

I would recomend a different gun to anyone I know who is looking, I would not sell mine to anyone just because I wouldn't want the inevitable hastle. So I'll keep mine. I made a pocket holster for it out of Duct tape back then to hide printing, I still have it. When you are young and poor you make due.

RCG


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Wouldn't have one. They tend to rather get squirrely with not too much trigger time. I had a cop friend tell me that they actually have had lawyers try and get charges lowered being the weapon they had was not operational so they started having to do tests on weapons recovered to see if they actually worked so they could charge them with unlawful possession or a crime involving a firearm. Every one of them I'd seen rather didn't work right or not at all. It would seem like a false sense of security to me to have one. A weapon don't need to be expensive. But it does need to work the same way every time. Or it's just a dangerous paperweight the way I see it.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Just take a pass on it

AFS


----------

